# Here's a few



## sawhorseray (Jun 23, 2021)

Mark Twain

“Too much of anything is bad, but too much good whiskey is barely enough.”

Abraham Lincoln

“Tell me what brand of whiskey that Grant drinks. I would like to send a barrel of it to my other generals.”

Errol Flynn

“I like my whisky old and my women young.”

W.C. Fields

“Always carry a flask of whiskey in case of snakebite and furthermore always carry a small snake.”

Mark Twain

“If I cannot drink Bourbon and smoke cigars in Heaven than I shall not go.

Johnny Carson

“Happiness is having a rare steak, a bottle of whisky, and a dog to eat the rare steak.”

Andrew Jackson

“I have never in my life seen a Kentuckian who didn’t have a gun, a pack of cards, and a jug of whiskey.”

Winston Churchill

“Whiskey has killed more men than bullets, but most men would rather be full of whiskey than bullets.”

John Wayne

“I’m here to kick ass and drink whiskey, and pilgrim, I’m out of whiskey.”

Ernest Hemingway

“Never delay kissing a pretty girl or opening a bottle of whiskey.”


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 23, 2021)

Some really funny ones today, Ray.  I love the "Tips for Women", and the bubble gum.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice way to start  your day from reading stuff like that!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2021)

Funny stuff. ..JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2021)

The water balloon one had me laughing.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 23, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Alot of good ones in there!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2021)

The tubing one put me into hersterics. 

(Just keeping things equal between the sexes).


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

fun fact: Grant was drinking/Lincoln ordered Old Crow bourbon. Stuff is about $15/1.75L..


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 23, 2021)

If it wasn't for you posting these readings,  life would be a mess.  Wait a minute, life is  a mess, but at least you make us laugh!!  The CHP Jet is not far from the truth in some places in Europe.  The roadways have signs warning drivers to watch out for moving aircraft when red light is flashing.  The aircraft is protected in the mountains and the roadway is the runway!  
John


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 23, 2021)

You idiot......you can't threaten me.  It amazes me how many people think that way.

Watch for:  Pot holes, Sink holes and,


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 23, 2021)

All hilarious Ray!  Especially the "Who's on the phone".  Thanks again for these, can't think of a better way to get through the day or week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2021)

Bunch of Beauties right there, Mr Ray!!

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 24, 2021)

Those were great. Keep them coming!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 25, 2021)

Chuckle, chuckle, chuckle, ROFLMAO, chuckle, chuckle.
Only you Ray!


----------

